

How GoDaddy came back from the dead - technel
http://www.fastcompany.com/1792417/how-the-founder-of-godaddy-brought-it-back-from-the-brink

======
nomdeplume
I thought it was because of the SuperBowl advertisement for their new hot
lady.

